# Your Most Surprising catch???



## outbackjoe (Jan 16, 2011)

Seeing that things are starting to heating up. What is your most surprising LM catch?

For me, about 6-7 years ago. A buddy and I were fishing this lake in NM out of a canoe, in a canyon, steep walls. He was fishing deep water with some kind of plastic worm. I was fishing top water with a lime/black spots/white skirt Hula Popper. I cast by a tree branch that was about 4 feet over the water. And wouldn't you know it. Right over the branch and snagged. At the same time by buddy yells out "Got one". So I did the jerking thing trying to free my popper while my buddy reals in. I managed for free from the branch but still crossed over, dangling about 2 feet above the water. BAM!!! Out of the water she came, grabbed on, over the branch. At first, I didn't know what happened? Then I saw the slack in my line getting tighter and moving left. I gave a good jerk. About five minutes later. 19.25" just under 8lbs. Something I will never forget. And still a personal best.

OBJ


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i was jigging ankle deep water for panfish, when i suddenly hooked onto a 13" bass, my personal best.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Pitching magnum flukes for smallies into the riprap boulders of Erie south shore and got a 6lb bucketmouth on main lake. Pic n my gallery.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

My most surprising catch was when I flipped a Yum worm next to a log 1 morning and had a Shovelhead of about 35lbs take it. Good thing I had a firm grip on my flipping stick!!!!! Those thing really can pull at close range!! LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tiny Tim said:


> My most surprising catch was when I flipped a Yum worm next to a log 1 morning and had a Shovelhead of about 35lbs take it. Good thing I had a firm grip on my flipping stick!!!!! Those thing really can pull at close range!! LOL


Now that would've been a heck of a surprise to sat the least. Just goes to show that you can never tell what you're gonna hook into on any particular given day.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

My biggest surprise catch wasn't a bass but a really nice sized Channel Cat. I was fishing last year up at Kiser for Largemouth by some of the many lily pads there using a white Chatterbait. I tossed that thing right to the edge of the pads and got maybe 2 or 3 turns of the reel handle when,BAM big fish on. Thought I'd hooked a monster largemouth so I was excited. I mean that sucker hit and started taking line,it actually pulled me in my yak a little bit before it got wrapped up in some pads n grass. After I done thought it'd gotten off ( Had to retrieve my line through what seemed like 20lbs of grass) I realized the fish was still on. Well after fighting it some more and freeing it from some pads I was able to get it to the surface and boy was I shocked. A 26" Channel Cat that weighed every bit of 7-8lbs. I mean this thing was a tank. That Channel cat is the second biggest one I've ever caught and definitely the biggest I've landed on a bass lure.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Two years ago I was fishing for smallmouth in the GMR near Hamilton. I was catching fish on the edge of current/slack water with a white rooster tail until I hit a snag. I started trying to free myself when it just took off. I thought I was going in with it, I&#8217;ve never felt anything pull that hard. It was peeling line, I wasn&#8217;t sure if I could stop it. When I finally got it in it was a 36&#8221; flathead, my personal best. The thought of it being a fish never entered my mind until it took off, then I wasn&#8217;t sure what it could possibly be. It inhaled the rooster tail and completely destroyed it. It made my hair stand up; I released it, I&#8217;d love to catch that one again.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

My most surprising catch. Fishing for largemouth with a 10" rubber worm and catching a 19" crappie. I didnt even realize they got that big. Still cant believe I didnt rip those paper lips with my hook set.


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

I'm not much of a LMB fisherman but one time on Lake Erie I was fishing for cats and whitebass. The bite subsided and for some reason I decided to throw a white spinnerbait along a rocky bank. BAM! One LMB. Cast again. BAM! another. Cast. BAM! I caught my limit of 6 in a matter of minutes all over 15 inches nothing over 17". Threw a few smaller ones back. Even caught a catfish and white bass on the darn spinnerbait! Needless to say, I was suprised

Hands down, they were the tastiest LMB's I ever had. Even better than my bass in my pond. What an awesome time it was! I never have equaled that LMB fishing experience.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i was fishing the intercoastel waterway in florida. wasnt really fishing for anything just everything. got something on and got it in. my brother n law had lived in florida his whole 55 years. this funny looking fish with wings like a flying fish and little legs like a craw fish was on the end of my line. i asked my brother n law what it was. he had no idea. we were all afraid to take it off the hook. so i just cut the line down close to the fish and let it go. well lucky for me a few months later i got my copy of saltwater sportsman. they had a artical in it about strange fish in florida waters. its called a sea robin. i was really glad to find out that it was just a normal fish. we were fishing close to a nuclear power plant.LOL.
....sherman....


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

In a 4 foot wide creek under a lake in SE ohio we caught 100 8inch white bass on rooster tails walking about 1 mile. The creek was about 1 foot deep and in a 2 foot deep hole I caught the angriest ugliest 3lb catfish on 4lb line and ultralight. Never expected that. Larry Dahlberg woulda been proud of how ugly this fish was!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Right after a "young whipper-snapper" taught me how to use a double jig rig properly during the WB run, I caught a 16" WB and A 19" SM together on my UL WB rig....I had no idea what I had on that was fighting so much....when I finally got them in, I almost passed out from being so stressed from the fight!


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

the fish in my avatar. me and my buddy had been fishing for HOURS one day at 3-4 different ponds and small lakes around the area without one single bite. it was hot. we had been fishing for probably 11 hours. we was at a park that is notorious for being heavily pressured and not known for bass. i chuck out a big spinnerbait. my buddy at this time had given up hope and just sat down in the shade and started playing poker on his cell phone. im burning this spinnerbait when i felt the thump thump. i set the hook and felt a good fish on the other end of my line. i said to my buddy "fish on". he said "haha whatever" and didnt look up from his phone. he finally figured out that i wasnt joking when the fish was close to the bank and im hollering like a mad man. i wish i had a scale that day but this fish was my personal best so far.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

oh another one that was a surprise was i was fishing with the same buddy that i was talking about above. im burning a crankbait when i felt resistance and the line started going left pretty fast. i set the hook and thought i had the biggest bass known to man. after fighting this thing for more than 5 mins, i knew it wasn't a bass. turns out i snagged a 25lb carp by the tail haha.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Both my weirdos came fishing at Norwalk res with the tricounty bass club. 6-7 lb channel cat on a small crankbait in the grass and a 15 lb carp on a 4" powerworm fishing the deep cut near the ramp.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Big Shovelheads when fishing for saugeye and smallies in the Scioto! I've got a few by this method: after becoming snagged on a rock, i finally jerk it free, and a flattie slams it as it comes loose from the snag!


----------



## pulpfish1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Too many to list one as a favorite. Here are a few, big cat, carp, saugeye, jean shorts, a fork, fishing pole, rocks, musky, pop can, and a sea gull (two in one day).


----------



## outbackjoe (Jan 16, 2011)

pulpfish1 said:


> Too many to list one as a favorite. Here are a few, big cat, carp, saugeye, jean shorts, a fork, fishing pole, rocks, musky, pop can, and a sea gull (two in one day).


 Thanks for sharing all the details.


----------



## cw344707 (Nov 26, 2008)

Once when i was fishing a crank bait, i snagged the same exact bait as i was using. its weird throwing out one crank bait and reeling in two


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

The most interesting catch I had was while fishing at Senecaville Lake OH. We were in a pontoon boat fishing for Saugeye, bass, etc and I was bouncing a Berkley white minnow off the bottom when I hooked into what felt like a man hole cover. Took me over 20 minutes to drag the beast to the surface. Low and behold I had snagged a catfish that measured larger than 3 feet long. We did not have a scale that would weigh the PIG. Only reason I caught it was because I had snagged it in the fin on the side. Would have never caught it if I had hooked it in the mouth. Was using 6lb test on a crappy 9 dollar rod and reel.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

had a pike bite my crankbait off in michigan and the next day i saw it floating down the river one bend away from where it happened


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I saw that someone mentioned jean shorts, and it reminded me of something we caught. Last year my girlfriend caught a floppy disk while jigging a piece of nightcrawler. It was one of the larger floppy disks. My friend jokingly stated he thought they had went extinct. It had to be from the early 1990's.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

outbackjoe said:


> Seeing that things are starting to heating up. What is your most surprising LM catch?
> 
> About five minutes later. 19.25" just under 8lbs. Something I will never forget. And still a personal best.
> 
> OBJ


At 19.25" and just under 8lbs , That must have been a Franken-Bass. Did it have plugs sticking out the side of its head? Would like to see a pick of that one. Had to be almost as fat as long!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

pulpfish1 said:


> Too many to list one as a favorite. Here are a few, big cat, carp, saugeye, jean shorts, a fork, fishing pole, rocks, musky, pop can, and a sea gull (two in one day).


this just reminded me of the bicycle i caught at the ft pierce bridge in ft pierce florida. i would like to have seen the fish that was riding it.LOL.
....sherman....


----------



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

Most surprising ohio catch was at Knox Lake fishing a jig for bass, a 35# cat fish. I think it was a shovel head. Freakin ugly is what is was. Other suprising catches a empty quart of oil - jig. A shirt - Jig. A cookie sheet - Jig and a umbrella - you guessed it with a jig.... I like my jigs!!!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Marshall said:


> At 19.25" and just under 8lbs , That must have been a Franken-Bass. Did it have plugs sticking out the side of its head? Would like to see a pick of that one. Had to be almost as fat as long!


i wondered the same thing, hmmm. maybe it had potter willey syndrome, you know, short, fat, cant stop gorging itself unless the parents puts locks on the fridge and cabinets. a 19'' fish is usually about half that weight.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Fishing for smallmouth in GMR last September. I had a little Flat Rap on, threw parallel with a laydown in the water and I see a big swirl as a fish takes my bit and starts stripping out line. After a few anxious moments, I got its it's head turned and heading back toword me. I worked it about half way back to me when the fish goes airborne and I get my first glimpse of what ended up being a 35" pike. 5 months later and I can still feel the adrenaline when I think about it.


----------



## pulpfish1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Told my wife about this thread and she reminded me about her most surprising catches. She does not have an account here or visit this site but I have permission to share her stories with you. We finished fishing one day on Pleasant Hill from our pontoon boat and I guess she was not done for the day. I was busy tying the boat up and gathering up our gear while she fired a rattletrap off the back of the boat. Low and behold she snags some fishing line and starts cranking it in. She then notices something odd, the line is fighting like she has a fish on, that is when I am instructed to get the net. She hauls in the mini submarine more commonly know as a carp. While I am getting the carp from the net she pulls in the rest of the line tangled around her trap and pulls up an ugly stick with a reel that had been submerged for a while. The reel was shot but we still have the rod. Together we have fished four rod and reel combos from area waters in the past six years. On another outing my wife was using a roostertail and had a catfish crush the lure and then put up a good struggle. As I scooped the cat from the water with the net we noticed a hideous looking growth on its side, upon further inspection it turned out to be the lid to a jar of cheese whiz stuck to the cat via suction. I will throw one more almost at you that does not really qualify as a catch but definately surprised me. Last year while fishing from the shore at Clear Fork Res. I stopped at one of my regular holes and fired out a plastic worm. I am a line watcher so when my line started to move off I prepared to strike. I had some slack in the line so I turn the reel handle and drop my rod ( about one second, two at the most). At the last split second before ramming the hook home a beaver surfaces in front of me with my line draped across it's back:bulgy-eyes:. Close call!


----------



## outbackjoe (Jan 16, 2011)

lordofthepunks said:


> i wondered the same thing, hmmm. maybe it had potter willey syndrome, you know, short, fat, cant stop gorging itself unless the parents puts locks on the fridge and cabinets. a 19'' fish is usually about half that weight.


 There seems someone always has to go there. That tells me your glass is always half empty.

pulpfish1, great story's. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

outbackjoe said:


> There seems someone always has to go there. That tells me your glass is always half empty.
> 
> pulpfish1, great story's. Thanks for sharing.


lol, im not even the one that brought it up but since you mentioned it, sounds like your fish and my glass are one and the same.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/recreational/catchrelease/bass_length_weight.phtml

this link is a useful tool for those of you that have caught a bass and only had a length measurement. it is obviously not going to be exact but it will usually get you within a pound or so. that way you wont get any "half empty" weights.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I usually don't do this but im getting tired of people living in la la land. I could care less about someone stretching the truth but im sorry, and i mean this in the nicest way but a 19.25" largemouth weighing in at almost 8 lbs is a la la story. Its a public forum and when someone says something like that its gonna get called out. I don't get tied up in looking at peoples fish pics degrading them because i know its all in how the pic turned out, how you hold them and how close you take the pic. Im not that guy. My only comment i have ever made about fish size was not long ago when the scale was laying next to the fish and already read over a pound. I questioned the scale and the guy said its my wading scale and i adjusted the weight accordingly. I said good deal nice fish and moved on. I guess these forums get crazy when the weather is bad. Im done with my comments on the 19.25" 8lb bass. Its time to get out there and fish. One thing for sure is that there have been a ton of nice bass caught this year, congrats to all!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

One time fishin this pond.... I was flippin a "jig n pig" n sure enough i felt a thump and I set the hook and I FINALLY CAUGHT A BASS!!! haha many years of trying and it finally paid off....strangest catch ever lol!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

well i guess this really isnt a catch but my favorite was when i was bringing in about a 12 inch bass and just as i got him close to shore a bass about 5 pounds swallowed him. the only thing stickin out was his tail. i tried to apply steady pressure and slowly bring him in but he spit it out right at the bank.


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

On the morning of my wedding, I took all the guys fishing. I was flipping 4" tubes into heavy cover for bass. I had a nice hit, set the hook, and started fighting the whole gnarly branch/weeds. Then it started swimming away. Well, on the end of my line was a 40lb snapping turtle! I hooked him right in the mouth! Dragged it onto shore, got some photos, and actually kept it to eat later. 
Two once-in-a-lifetime catches in one day!

Joe


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

Beside reeling an open umbrella in the current, I caught this thing on a spinner bait. Had no idea they do that.


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

I caught one on a white jig before


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I couldn't have been more than 16 years old....I was fishing in a farm pond with a dark brown rebel crankbait when I felt the hit. I set the hook, and the fight felt weird - very heavy, but didn't feel, well, right. When I got it closer to the bank, on one treble hook was a 14" largemouth, and on the other was a 17" catfish. My dad just shook his head. They must have hit it at the same exact time from different angles.


----------



## LadyFisher (Apr 19, 2011)

Most surprising catch really wasn't mine, it was my then 5 year old daughter, Tylar's! She caught this monster LMB on her 2ft Disney pole... using a chunk of fried chicken left over from the cook out the day before. (Waste not, want not!) We all tried all weekend to catch this bad boy, but she got him. We let her fight him for a few minutes, but she had to have some help reeling him in; he had the drag on her little pole zinging so loud, I half expected to see smoke. LOL She was crying while she was fighting; she thought he was going to pull her in.  When we removed her hook, he had some kind of old soft plastic bait still attached to a hook in his mouth, just before his throat. She is very proud of herself for saving him  We had no measure and no scale with. (Bummer, too!) He remains her personal best to date, and is the fish that got her "hooked".


----------



## LadyFisher (Apr 19, 2011)

MY most surprising LMB was this beast; ALMOST 22 IN.! I was catfishing in the farm pond across the road from our house. It was going on 10 pm, and my fiance came down the drive to check on me. (He underestimates my ability.  ) (This pond is less than 100 ft from the end of our drive.) Anyways, I was reeling in for the night, and something hit. I figured it was one of the young carp I had been fighting all night, the way it was fighting. (Carp are fun, but I was there for cats. LOL) He was already part way back up our drive and a yelled and told him I had something... he came over and got the camera ready...... He stands as my personal best to date!









As if I wasn't excited enough just holding it, Nathan dug out the measure.....









I know its hard to see, so here are some close ups of head and tail!


















I wish I had a scale!

The coolest part? I went back the a few days later, for more bass. !!










And... by a boy who DID have a scale, and he weighed in at just a hair over 6 lbs! Small pond, BIG fishes!


----------



## LadyFisher (Apr 19, 2011)

(I should clarify that the boy caught his fish a week or so prior to me catching mine.)

 And I just now noticed! Look closely at the tail fin of MY fish, vs. that of the fish the boy is holding up! DIFFERENT fish! 

I suppose I stand corrected in my previous statement, "How many almost 22 in LMB can there be in a pond that small?" LOL


Ooops!


----------



## Big James (Mar 30, 2011)

Dandrews said:


> Two years ago I was fishing for smallmouth in the GMR near Hamilton. I was catching fish on the edge of current/slack water with a white rooster tail until I hit a snag. I started trying to free myself when it just took off. I thought I was going in with it, I


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Back in 1972 was throwing a half oz. double bladed spinner bait at Dale Hollow in KY. Was a 16 year old and not having any luck. Around the bend came the first fully decked out bass boat I'd ever seen. It was a floating advertisment for a Ford dealership. My jaw dropped as he threw into a brush pile an connected with something stout but it got off. He says, hey boy throw that spinner bait into that brushpile! I did and BAM! the fight was on! Thought I had a nice smallmouth that was going to make me a hero! When I got him to the boat it turned out to be the biggest bluegill I'd ever seen! A 12" monster that fought like a 5lb. bass! A nice lady at camp cooked him up for me that night and he tasted like crap.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I was fly fishing for small Bluegills for Cut-bait for Catfish. Caught a few more and tried to get one more Gill. I through out my fly and wham! I set the hook and the fish started taking drag. I thought it was a bass or carp. But no! It was this toad!
 
I put him back to swim another day.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Rod Hawg said:


> I was fly fishing for small Bluegills for Cut-bait for Catfish. Caught a few more and tried to get one more Gill. I through out my fly and wham! I set the hook and the fish started taking drag. I thought it was a bass or carp. But no! It was this toad!
> 
> I put him back to swim another day.


that thing is insanely impressive. good for you for letting it go.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

had to add another great one from Ladue. I was fishing under the bridge with a friend an heard him call "fish". He caught a nice 16" crappie. 2 seconds later I felt a tug and struggled to land a fully fueled brand new coleman lantern. The mantles had frayed off in the mild current, but a new set brought it to life with no problems.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Lord of the Punks. I couldn't see that fish on the table getting filleted. I had a replica done of it.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I was fishing off the little condrete dock at Wallace lake in Berea for bass with a white rooster tail. in an hour, I caught two small crappie, a pop can (hooked by the tab) that was full of dirt, a ziploc bag (also full of dirt) and..drum roll.....an orange traffic cone! Not the really big ones though, this one was mabye a foot tall but still suprising. And no bass!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Socom said:


> I was fishing off the little condrete dock at Wallace lake in Berea for bass with a white rooster tail. in an hour, I caught two small crappie, a pop can (hooked by the tab) that was full of dirt, a ziploc bag (also full of dirt) and..drum roll.....an orange traffic cone! Not the really big ones though, this one was mabye a foot tall but still suprising. And no bass!


Did you mount the: pop can, ziploc bag, or the traffic cone? If it were me, I would of mounted the cone. It sounds like it would have given you the biggest fight! If you had it mounted, how 'bout some pics!!!


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Nope, all were released into the trash can. Looking back I wish I would have saved them and took a picture at the end of the day. I think I threw them out as I caught them. Kind of sad when you catch more garbage then fish.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Rod Hawg said:


> I was fly fishing for small Bluegills for Cut-bait for Catfish. Caught a few more and tried to get one more Gill. I through out my fly and wham! I set the hook and the fish started taking drag. I thought it was a bass or carp. But no! It was this toad!
> 
> I put him back to swim another day.


Wow! That's one of the biggest gills I've ever seen. Are you wearing crocs? 


Personally, I haven't had many surprise catches. I did have a 3-lber jump over two lily pads to slam my buzzbait last year. I was surprised, but I don't know that I'd call it a real surprise catch.

My dad did catch two bass on the same rubber worm on back to back casts. Two casts, four fish. That one I'll call a true surprise, and I was there to see it.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Caught this 21 inch LM while fishing for channel cat. Was using chicken liver fishing on bottom at night, at a lake in Fairfield. 









I just assumed that a crawdad had been nibbling on my liver, then this bass came up and just inhaled the crawdad + my bait. 


Thats my weirdest catch as far as fish go. I was fishing for carp using corn and had a duck go down and grab it. I tried to hurry up and reel away from it but failed, ended up hooking into it. Luckly I wasn't using very strong line, it bolted across the water like a speed boat and ended up snapping my line. 

Watched my buddy snag a muskrat while reeling in his pole at night, that was hilarious...


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice fish Jimmymac. I catch a lot of Bass while Catfish fishing with live shiners. And yes Jcustrunner24 those are crocs with socs. Was to lazy to find my boots in the closet.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a fantastic redear. I've never seen one that big and FAT.
Do ya have a length and weight so the debate can switch to redears?


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry bro. Didn't want to take over the topic. He measured 13 1/4in. and weighed 3lbs. When I set the hook on my fly rod. I knew it was a big fish. When he surfaced my friend about had a heart attack. I kept my cool. Fought for about 5min. I didn't get excited till I put my thumb in his mouth and haul him out of the water. Then I got excited. He was put back to swim another day. Heres a picture of the replica I had done. 
 
 

This was the Fly Pattern he hit on.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Had a seagull swoop down and grab by crank bait while casting to a school of whitebass at edgewater. I actually fought it for a couple minutes in midair, then realized I didn't know what I would do with an angry seagull if I did get it to shore so I just cut the line.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

When I lived on the mississippi gulf coast(early 90's) I had buddy that would sometimes bring his girl friend along. Most he time we would salt water fish and she always caught something surprising. Seen her reel in another rod, a license plate, a bucket and other trash.

We did take her bass fishing one time and she caught the strangest item ever. She was working a 6" worm across the bottom and felt resistance so set the hook. She noticed there was no fight so figured her normal trash luck. Well she finally landed it and my buddy fell out of the boat laughing; I laughed so hard I stuck a treble hook in my palm.

Her latest catch was a pinkish color,about 10 inches long, and had batteries. She never came fishing with us again. I never let my buddy live it down that he wasn't doing the job and his GF had to go fishing to get some good action.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

abought 10 years ago was fishing under the bridge from my boat and useing a jig and set the hook and reeled in and old rusty pistol half of it was missing dont know what calaber it was that rusted throu it back


----------



## LadyFisher (Apr 19, 2011)

Evinrude58 said:


> Her latest catch was a pinkish color,about 10 inches long, and had batteries. She never came fishing with us again. I never let my buddy live it down that he wasn't doing the job and his GF had to go fishing to get some good action.



What??! Thats freakin hilarious!!!! (I probably would have fellout of theboat laughing, too!!!) LMAO!


----------

